# راهب لبناني بيتعبد فى الصحرا...



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

راهب لبناني بيتعبد فى الصحرا

 طلع عليه اسد

فركع الراهب على ركبتيه يصلى كى ينجيه الله  منه

 فجاء الاسد بجواره وركع هو ايضا يصلى

فقال له الراهب طيب انا بصلى لربنا علشان ما تاكلنيش وانت بتصلى ليه!!!

 قاله انا باحب اصلى قبل الاكل...


----------



## المجدلية (29 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفه اكتب حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2009)

> > راهب لبناني بيتعبد فى الصحرا
> >
> > طلع عليه اسد
> >
> > ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت مُصييييييييبة
كلهم جامدين بس دى موتتنى بجد*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
اللة يسامحك كليمو

قعدت اضحك بصوت عالي والبيت كلة نايم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جمييلة قووووى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الريس عراقى (29 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور على النكات
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mary Gergees (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههه
حلوووووووين اوى
شكراااااااااااا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يسمحك











ابويا قام شتمنى وقالى الجيران تقول ايه ​*


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يسمحك
> 
> 
> 
> ابويا قام شتمنى وقالى الجيران تقول ايه ​*



:t11:

*اصله جالى من شوية بردوا ههههههههههه
بس الحمد لله من غير حوادث :hlp:*


----------



## rana1981 (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه حلو يا كليمو *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بطنى وجعتنى  من كتر الضحك
بجد جامدين اوى
تعيش وتضحكنا يا كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش عارفه اكتب حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




المجدلية
ههههههههه

وتتكلمي ليه المطلوب تضحكي

اهو انت بتضحكي


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت مُصييييييييبة
> كلهم جامدين بس دى موتتنى بجد*






جيلان

عارفة الحيوانات عندها ايمان اكتر منا
هههههههههههههههههههه

ياما احنا بنقعد على الاكل من غير صلاة..
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> اللة يسامحك كليمو
> 
> قعدت اضحك بصوت عالي والبيت كلة نايم​*




رجعا للمسيح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الضحك بينفع

كنت صحيتيهم

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لك ولمرورك

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

الريس عراقى

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

Mary Gergees

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus

شتمك ليبه ما فهمت

يلا نضجك ذي ال.................


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

حلويين اوووووووووووووووى كليموووو*​


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يا كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> :t11:
> 
> *اصله جالى من شوية بردوا ههههههههههه
> بس الحمد لله من غير حوادث :hlp:*





ههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله

مضيت على خير


----------



## lovely dove (30 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة كتير ياكليمو 

​


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير يا كليمو 
مررررررررررررررررسي​*


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه
حلوة يا كليمو ميرسى


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

rana1981


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

جريس قردحجي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

هابي انجل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

جريس قردحجي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## dark_angel (2 يونيو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------

